# First time posting on site, First time trying IVF at 41. Feeling nervous



## MimiJ (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi all

This is my first time posting on any forum, but having read lots of positive posts i decided to take the leap and write on this one 
I am a 41 year old living in London, I have been TTC with my husband for 2 years. GP can't help so have had tests done privately.
Nothing diagnoised, basically I'm old, overweight, low AMH (1.7) and a few fibroids. My Husband has had tests and was said to be ok/borderline  (whatever that means)

Fertility clinic were lovely however first comment was my best option would be DE, I wasnt expecting that, and  havent got my head round that yet. So want to try with my own eggs first. Doctor now willing to do this, just dont feel confident as first comment was "he didn't  want to waste my money" using own eggs.

Having done some research I found DOGUS clinic in Cyprus and their stats look better, the cost more attractive. I can start asap with no restriction on BMI.  I have been in touch with them and they have been very helpful but of course having never done a cycle i have so many questions and worry about going abroad. I would Ideally like to start mid Nov.

I am finding the decision of clinics UK or Cyprus quite difficult

Have any of you had cycles abroad (DOGUS),  worried about insurance, asking the right questions.

What do you wish you'd known before starting your first cycle.

Any advice much appreciated, please and thank you in advance 

Best of luck one and all xx


----------



## sepher (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello My1

I find myself in a very similar position - I’m 41 this week and starting my first try of IVF. 

I spent some time looking at clinics in London (I was too scared to seriously consider clinics outside the UK). 

I have been thinking a lot about maximising my chances of success, mainly because I am worried that I don’t have much time to try different clinics and protocols. I looked at several clinics in London; I know that a couple specialise in older women, but after looking at outcomes I narrowed it down to ARGC and CRGH. 
I know that they are both expensive but I decided to go with ARGC because their outcomes in our age group are better, and I like the idea of the intensive monitoring people talk about. I have had my monitoring cycle and hope to start in Dec. 

I realise everyone is different though, but just wanted to share my thought processes as I am in a similar position to you. Would love to hear other people’s thoughts - and good luck with your journey. 

Sepher


----------



## MimiJ (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello Sepher

Firstly Happy Birthday for this week  
Secondly, wishing you all the luck on your first IVF

Thank you for sharing your thoughts, its great to hear from someone going through similar things 

I have also spent ages looking at clinics, had some tests done with Herts &Essex however after some more thought have decided to take a chance and  try my first cycle in Cyprus, sadly cost is a factor for me. Dogus seems to have a good record and at my age (nearly 42) I don't want to wait any longer.

Sending positive vibes


----------



## bevoir78 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey ladies,

I'm in a similar situation to you guys. I turned 40 in August and an hoping to start IVF soon. I've been lucky and the NHS are finding my first round. They have given me a list of clinics all a fair amount away. I'm looking at Bourn Hall Cambridge. Like you guys I'm scared and excited all at the same time. One thing that seems to be common is that it takes a few goes, in my head it was going to work first time round! Looks like I will ahbe to start saving. 

Xx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi 👋🏻 everyone. Ok well I am 38. I had natural conception at 36 but lost my son at 25 weeks. I did my first round of ivf in April with an AMH of 2.7 with poor results. 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilised with high fragmentation. Both put back but no success. My second round was November and much better results, 7 collected 5 fertilised and 3 blastocysts. 1 put back due to good quality and 2 frozen. I guess I’m saying no matter your AMH it’s possible to get better outcomes. My test day is 4th December. Just try not to give up hope or put too much on it working first time x


----------

